# [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*[Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

In diesem Thema möchte ich mich eher auf manche Pannen die mir mit der Wakü passiert sind eingehen.
Aber vielleicht habt ihr auch irgendwelche Pannen gehabt wo ihr heute darüber lächeln könnt. 

Mir ist z.B. nachdem ich meine erste Wasserkühlung verbaute passiert das ich nur prüfen wolle ob mein Kugelhahn geschlossen ist und ihn stattdessen geöffnet hatte. 

Ist aber nichts passiert, da der Rechner nicht lief und der Kugelhahn sich auch an einer Position befand wo ich das Wasser problemlos wieder aufwischen konnte. Habe deshalb dann später damit sowas nicht mehr passieren kann eine Verschlussschraube am Kugelhahn verschraubt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Die einzige Sauerei die mir bisher passiert ist war eine Schnellkupplung die nicht... naja kuppelte.
Als ich meine beiden GTX980 durch die TitanXP ersetzen wollte musste das Wasser aus dem "internen" Teil raus. Bei mir recht simpel - einfach Schnellkupplungen zum erternen MoRa trennen, eine Kupplung vom PC-Teil abschrauben und laufen lassen (ist der tiefste Punkt, kein Hahn nötig).

Problem: Einer der Schnellkupplungsteile die zum MoRa führen ging zwar auf, schloss sich aber nicht (wohl weil die zu selten genutzt werden)... und der Inhalt des MoRas ergoss sich auf mein Parkett bis der Wasserstand im MoRa niedriger war als ich die Kupplung hochhalten konnte 

Immerhin nur Suppe am Boden, nicht Suppe auf Hardware.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Auch nicht schlecht... aber du wirst lachen was man manchmal unbewusst macht, denn mir ist so was ähnliches auch schon passiert.
Zu der Zeit war ich dabei mein Rechner mit den Anschlüsse zum Mora umzubauen. Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich mein Loop so verbaut das ich ihn hinter dem Rechner wieder schließen kann.

Mein Loop war befüllt und ich war am entlüften.
War von den Schnellkupplungen so begeistert das ich mein Loop trennte und testen wollte ob mein anderer Set passen würde. Das andere Set sollte noch am Schlauch direkt am Mora verbaut werden.
Das andere Set passte... aber das Wasser lief bis ich die Kupplung schnell trennte etwas auf dem Boden... da an der anderen Schnellkupplung des Set noch kein Schlauch dran war...  

Keine Ahnung, ich war wohl mit dem Gedanken wo anders... und dachte auch... was machst du für ein Blödsinn...


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ok.. wenn ihr mit dem Herumplanschen im kühlen Nass schon anfangt, hab ich etwas ähnliches:

Als ich neulich meinen Loop um externe Radiatoren erweitert hab, sah mein Plan für die Schlauchverlegung eigentlich so aus:
Die Schläuche mit Schnellkupplungen zwischen Slotblende und Radiatoren so positionieren, dass ich den Loop im Zweifelsfall auch ohne Radis schliessen kann.

Als ich dann nach stundenlangem Gebastel eeeendlich fertig war, fiel mir mein Fehler auf (natürlich erst, nachdem ich den Loop komplett befüllt hatte):
am "Ablauf" Schlauch steckten 2 Schnellkupplungen (jeweils eine an der Slotblende und eine am Radiator) und am "Zulauf" Schlauch gar keine.. .

Da es schon recht spät und ich mit meiner Geduld ein wenig am Ende war, hab ich dann versucht, das Ganze zu richten, ohne das Wasser abzulassen.
Ich weiss jetzt ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr, WIE genau ich das gemacht hab, aber es war mit verzweifeltem "Schlauch so hoch wie möglich halten" "Daumen auf die Öffnung pressen" und jeder Menge Wasser auf dem Fussboden verbunden


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Da hab ich doch auch was:

Ganz nach dem Motto, nach fest kommt ab.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

autsch... 
Bei Plexi habe ich auch immer angst zu fest anzuziehen.


----------



## Chukku (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Autsch..

können wir uns in Bezug auf diesen Thread übrigens einmal festhalten , dass ein "Gefällt mir" sich darauf bezieht, dass man sich durch einen Post entweder gut unterhalten fühlt oder dass man Mitgefühl zeigen will?

Und nicht Schadenfreude über ein Missgeschick?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*



Chukku schrieb:


> können wir uns in Bezug auf diesen Thread übrigens einmal festhalten , dass ein "Gefällt mir" sich darauf bezieht, dass man sich durch einen Post entweder gut unterhalten fühlt oder dass man Mitgefühl zeigen will?


Würde ich auch sagen, denn  als ich für -H1N1- mein Gefällt mir gab war es auch damit verbunden das ich es gut fand das er uns damit teilhaben wollte und mein Mitgefühl hatte.


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*



Chukku schrieb:


> ...können wir uns in Bezug auf diesen Thread übrigens einmal festhalten , dass ein "Gefällt mir" sich darauf bezieht, dass man sich durch einen Post entweder gut unterhalten fühlt oder dass man Mitgefühl zeigen will?....



Ist das nicht der Sinn des "gefällt mir" Button? 

edit: Hardware kann man ersetzen


----------



## ludscha (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Dann mach ich mal weiter 

Damals Stand bei mir der Wechsel von einer GTX 590 auf die Titan an.

Also ich habe zuerst das Wasser abgelassen, dann fiel mir auf das im Kreislauf noch zuviel Wasser war. 

Machte dann am Coolgate Radi (480er hinten am HAF X) den Schlauch ab und öffnete oben die Entlüftungsschraube.

So nun war ich zufrieden mit dem Wasserstand  und der Umbau auf die Titan ging recht flott vonstatten.

Also her mit der Suppe und wieder befüllen, haha denkste 

AGB war voll und voller Elan die Pumpe gestartet   aber ich hörte ein leises  plätschern des Wassers. 

Dann mal im Case gesucht ob irgendwas undicht ist, nö nix , wird wohl die Luft im Kreislauf sein. 

Also weiter befüllt bis er voll war und so über die neue Graka gefreut wie ein kleines Kind.

Als ich dann die Pumpen wieder ans Netzteil anschloss und den PC startete fiel mir auf das im AGB Wasser fehlte 

So nochmal auf Lecksuche gegangen und dann hab ich es gesehen wo es Plätscherte  

Am 480er Radi hatte ich nach dem Ablassen die Schraube oben nur leicht eingeschraubt und nicht fest angezogen. 

Das schlimme an der Sache war, das ich es erst bemerkte als das Wasser vom Tisch auf den Boden lief und so fast ein halber Liter flötten ging.

Aber na ja aus Fehlern lernt man


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

An meinem oberen Radiator sind oben auch Verschlussschrauben wie bei dir dran.
Das öffne ich dann auch gerne damit beim ablassen Luft eindringen kann und mehr abgelassen werden kann.

Da habe ich auch gedacht... ja nicht vergessen wieder fest zu schrauben.
Dabei fällt mir meine nächste Panne ein... 

Denn ich hatte diese Verschlussschraube geöffnet und alles lief super ab... dann dachte ich mir kippst mal das Gehäuse damit mehr raus kommt.
Ablasshahn war geschlossen, denn ich wollte dass noch mehr in den AGB zurück läuft, da beim kippen des Gehäuse ich den Schlauch am Ablasshahn in meiner Falsche schlecht halten konnte.
Also ich war schön am kippen bis mir plötzlich auch ein Wasserschwall entgegen kam... hatte mein Gehäuse soweit gekippt das es oben aus dem AGB etwas raus lief, da dieses nicht verschlossen war... 

Dumm gelaufen... Loop war aber leer... 

Ach so... da kenne ich noch ein Video... kommt etwa nach 6min.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c74s86RLTeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Das Video ......episch


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ich habe natürlich auch einige Missgeschicke.

Meine DDC war unter der Netzteilabdeckung und mit mehreren Winkelstücken und einem Ablasshahn verbunden, das war darunter schon ziemlich vollgepackt.
System befüllt und war Happy bis ich die Pfütze gesehen habe.
Der Deckel von der DDC war nicht richtig fest. Zum Glück befüllen ich immer nur mit destilliertem Wasser und kippe die Zusätze später rein, die DDC hat es nach einer Trocknung überlebt.
Es war natürlich auch schon spät und man war müde.[emoji19] 

Aber die schlimmsten Missgeschicke passieren mir immer noch.
Ich plane meine Umbauten länger und überlege mir ganz genau was ich benötige. Geiz ist Geil!

Es klappt nie immer sitze ich davor und es passt nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, dann fehlt Mal ein Anschluss und gerne fehlt mal ein blödes 2€ Kabel.
Dann wird halt neu bestellt und wenn ich schon dabei bin kann ja noch irgendwas in den Warenkorb - man da habe ich ja gespart-[emoji3]


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Kenne ich, ich bin auch jemand der ins Detail plant, trotzdem musste ich einiges nachbestellen.
Am ende haben die Versandkosten auch ein Teil der Gesamtkosten mit ausgemacht. 

Mir ist aber auch so was ähnliches passiert... hatte günstig Tüllen für nur 60 cent das Stück bestellt.
Denn mein Ablasshahn war wie bei dir auch unten an der Pumpe ein Stock tiefer und da dort auch zufällig die ganzen Kabeln verlaufen kam ich immer schlecht an den Ablasshahn dran.
Daher bestellte ich mir diese zwei Tüllen damit ich mittels Winkeladapter den Schlauch auf die andere Seite verlegen konnte. Also der Ablasshahn ist jetzt nicht mehr direkt am T-Stück dran, sondern am anderem Ende des Schlauches was ich an Stelle des Ablasshahn dran gemacht habe.

Alles war angeschlossen und ich befüllte auch mein AGB... ich hörte was plätschern, konnte aber nichts sehen.
Befüllte dann weiter und machte die Pumpe an... dann bemerkte ich dass vor dem Netzteil der ganze Gehäuseboden nass war.
Aus den Schlauchverbindungen der Tüllen kam Wasser raus, konnte aber nicht genau sehen woraus es lief.

Konnte mir dies nicht erklären, denn die Anschlüsse waren fest drauf und die Tüllen waren 13mm, so das mein 10er Schlauch nie und nimmer undicht sein konnte.
Also das Stück Schlauch wieder abgeschraubt und alles kontrolliert. Das ganze habe ich dreimal versucht und immer kam es aus der nähe der Verschraubung raus.

Habe dann einfach die Dichtungen auf dem 1/4" Gewinde ausgetauscht und alles war dicht.
Wie du richtig sagst... Geiz ist Geil! Komisch war nur da ich die selben Tüllen zuvor schon mal für die Schlauchverbindung zu meinem Mora bestellte und dort alles dicht war.

EDIT: Anzumerken ist, dass beide Tüllen die ich neu gekauft hatte undicht waren.
Habe dann Täglich immer wieder geprüft ob sie dicht sind und mittlerweile sind sie schon seit über einem Monat so verbaut und immer noch dicht.


----------



## Bariphone (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ich hab auch einen. Wieder mal am Loop gebastelt. Es dauert wie immer eine ganze Weile. Lopp entleeren, alles abbauen, neuen Loop soweit fertig machen jetzt noch einen Kaffee holen um Kraft zu tanken. Jetzt muss ja nur noch die Graka rein und verbunden werden. Wusch, da haut man vor voller Elan die Kaffetasse um und badet die Graka mit dem schwarzen gesöff. Weil ja die Graka schön weit weg gelegen ist damit ihr ja nichts passiert. Tadaa. Graka ist jetzt wach. 

Das Ende vom Lied ist nun dass die Graka( die alte R9 390) nicht mehr mag wenn sie Last bekommt. Zum Glück passiert beim Umbau auf die 1080. Aber die 390 war eigentlich schon verkauft. 
Hatte sich dann eh erledigt als beim abbau des Wasserblocks  sich zu allem Übel auch noch einzelne SMD´s selbständig machten. 

Naja jetzt ist sie halt ein Ausstellungsstück.

Und wer kennt es auch. Man baut sich einen neuen ach so tollen Loop, den man genau so wollte. Und kaum ist man fertig. Da sagt man: man sieht das sch...e aus.... .

@TE 
eigentlich ein echt cooler Thread, so kann man sich hervorragend darüber austauschen wie man es zur Abwechslung mal NICHT macht. Für WAKÜ Rookies sicher auch interessant.
Daumen hoch!


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, zum Glück ist es mit der alten Grafikkarte und nicht mit deiner neuen passiert, auch wenn es trotzdem ärgerlich ist.

Mein Loop habe ich auch deshalb schon mehrmals umgebaut, da ich im Nachhinein auch auf den Bilder der Meinung war... anders würde es besser aussehen. 
Heute habe ich an meine kleine Pannen gedacht und war etwas am schmunzeln.


----------



## Bariphone (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ob alt oder ganz alt. Ich trauere jedem Stück Hardware nach.  Und selbst das mühsame SMD löten hat es zumindest soweit gebracht, dass die Graka bis zum mittleren Lastbereich wieder funzt, aber für Vollast reicht es dann leider nicht.

Ja das kenn ich. Hinterher kann man immer schmunzeln und im Moment des Geschehens mag man nur mehr heulen...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ich verweise mal auf ein Video aus dem letzten Jahr, ab Minute 13:35:
Wasserkuhlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lufterausfall - was sind die Folgen?

Die Schwachstelle war zwar absichtlich in den Kreislauf eingebaut, aber eigentlich wollte ich der später einen separaten Take widmen und das Kühler-Testsystem trocken lassen.  Bei einer anderen Gelegenheit wurde letzteres übrigens von einem undichten Anschluss überschwemmt und damit drei Tage außer Gefecht gesetzt – unschön, wenn man eigentlich vier Tage später eine Marktübersicht mit Wasserkühlungs-Kits vollenden soll. Merke: Ein übersichtlicher Benchtable nützt nur wenn man auch mehr als einmal hinguckt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Bezogen auf dein Video habe ich mich auch damals als ich mein Mora eingebunden habe auch für Tüllen entschieden die aber 13mm sind.
Mein Schlauch ist aber nur 16/10 und so musste ich den Schlauch etwas unter heißem Wasser aufwärmen um ihn dann unter Kraftaufwand drauf ziehen zu können. Der Schlauch ist so fest drauf das ich ihn ohne runter zu schneiden nicht mehr herunter bekomme. Ein Kabelbinder habe ich aber dennoch verwendet, da der Schlauch wenn er sehr warm werden würde auch weicher wird.

Bei der Verschlauchung zu meinem Mora habe ich mich auch deshalb dafür entschieden, da es ein Schlauch ist was länger ist und dementsprechend auch öfters bewegt wird.
Wollte daher sicher gehen das sich der Schlauch nicht lockern und sich lösen könnte.

Im übrigem habe ich mir auch fast alles an Videos angeschaut was mit Wasserkühlung zu tun hat und fand deine Videos immer sehr interessant und Hilfreich.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Uhh ich hab auch einen: Als ivh das letzte mal an meinem loop gearbeitet habe habe ich ihn geöffnet um dran zu abreiten. Ich habe ihn mit Stopfen verschlossen. Dann, die Zeit Schritt vorran, habe ich den Knecht hingelegt net aufgepasst und den Radiator aufgeschraubt. Einmal die ganze Suppe aufs Brett. Mein Board hat zum zweiten Mal schwimmen gelernt und zum zweiten mal hat Reis es gerettet. Warum das zweite mal? Einmal is die Pumpe ausgefallen und ein Rohr ist weich geworden und aus dem Fitting gerutscht. Seitdem is n PA3 drinne und ne D5 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Sind ja ganz schöne "Horrorgeschichten" die ihr hier zum teil schon erlebt habt.
Das "schlimmste" bei war mal das ich nach einem Umbau vergessen habe die Pumpe wieder anzustecken.
CPU ist warm geworden und hat das System nach ein paar Minuten abgeschaltet.
Habe zwar erst blöd geguckt, aber den Fehler auch recht schnell gefunden und behoben.
Da ich Schraubanschlüsse habe konnte da auch nix weiter passieren.


----------



## Bariphone (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Auch nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber ich hatte es bei den ersten ein zwei Loops nicht sooo genau genommen, dass man die Schläuche doch recht gerade abschneiden sollte.
Alles toll. Befüllt, und was nun? Es tropft aus einem Fitting raus. Zwar außerhalb des Gehäuses aber es tropft. Also nochmal leer machen, Fitting runter, gesehen, dass es irgendwie krum abgeschnitten war. Gut schön gerade abgeschnitten wie man es gelernt hat und alles war wieder tutti.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ich habe damals meine GTX980 geschrottet. Der original Referenzkühler hat sich einfach nicht abschrauben lassen. Als ich es entschlossener versucht habe, ist die Backplate über das PCB gerutscht und hat möglichst viele Kleinteile mitgenommen. Ich habe mir dann eine R9 390 gekauft.
Glücklicherweiße hatte ich einen Monitor mit G-Sync, der kurz darauf auch Hopps gegangen ist (PG278Q). Also Monitor erstmal umtauschen wollen, hatte aber das Glück, dass das Austauschgerät auch nicht funktioniert hat. Ich vermute dass das Netzteil des Monitors kaputt war und gar nicht der Monitor selber. Hab dann mein volles Geld zurückerstattet bekommen (Lob an Asus, kein Lob an Alternate) und mir davon den günstigeren BenQ XL2730Z gekauft. Gesamtverlust circa 500€


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Mir is so zum Glück noch nichts tragisches passiert... ich kann nur sagen, das mein Handfest bei Plexiglas immer noch zu fest ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts was wirklich die Funktion beeinträchtigt, aber es ärgert mich halt.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Faulheit beim Radiator putzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Materialfehler oder nur übertrieben angezogen kann ich nicht sagen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DARPA (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Also nen richtiges Missgeschick ist mir noch nicht passiert. Meine Wakü Karriere ist aber auch noch nicht so lang.


Ich kann aber was beitragen zum Thema "Man kann vorab soviel planen wie man will, es kommt häufig doch anders" aka "der letzte fehlende Millimeter" ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sollte der AGB viel höher hängen bzw. sollte ein größerer rein. Wird endlich Zeit für kurze PCBs mit HBM Speicher. 
Und warum sieht auf Fotos immer alles so staubig ist ^^


----------



## JaniZz (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ich hab mal leider ein nicht rostfreien 1/4 " verschluss stopfen im AGB geschraubt. (dachte das wäre Edelstahl) 

Erst nach Monaten war das Desaster sichtbar. 

Alles voll mit flugrost.. 
 

Musste alles bis ins kleinste demontieren und in einer cilit bang Session reinigen. 

Hat mal gute 6-7 Stunden in Anspruch genommen! 

Danach war aber alles sauberer als zuvor [emoji14]


----------



## keks4 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Erst nach Monaten war das Desaster sichtbar.
> 
> Alles voll mit flugrost..


Also Flugrost war das nicht, Flugrost entsteht durch Eisenpartikel in der Luft die Oxidieren und sich anschließend irgendwo niederlassen


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ach mir fällt da noch was ein.

Als ich meine Wasserkühlung zusammenbaute und hierzu auch ein Ablasshahn mit verbaute wollte ich nach dem befüllen prüfen ob der Ablasshahn zu ist.
Nur blöd das ich statt zudrehen aufgedreht hatte und mir so kurz Wasser ins Gehäuse vor dem Netzteil schoss... zum Glück ist aber nicht passiert, war nicht viel und was raus kam konnte ich auch schnell aufwischen.

Wie sagt man so schön... ...ach egal denkt Euch selbst was dazu...


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Was mir noch einfällt - wie ich den 420er von Aquacomputer montierte, habe ich nicht auf die DF-Richtung geschaut, blöd nur dass bei einem Röhrenraditor es eine dezitierte Durchflussrichtung gibt (pfeile ....) killt gute 20 L/h



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ach mir fällt da noch was ein.
> 
> Als ich meine Wasserkühlung zusammenbaute und hierzu auch ein Ablasshahn mit verbaute wollte ich nach dem befüllen prüfen ob der Ablasshahn zu ist.
> Nur blöd das ich statt zudrehen aufgedreht hatte und mir so kurz Wasser ins Gehäuse vor dem Netzteil schoss... zum Glück ist aber nicht passiert, war nicht viel und was raus kam konnte ich auch schnell aufwischen.
> ...



Deswegen dreh ich mein Netzteil,seit dem ich eine wakue nutze, immer um  die Gefahr das Wasser bei Wartungsarbeiten rein kommt ist einfach zu groß


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Bei mir ist das Netzteil so verbaut das der Lüfter nach unten zeigt, habe ja ein Untergeschoss wo Netzteil und Pumpe verbaut sind, daher war das Wasser nicht zum Netzteil hin gelangt.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Dachte dass es direkt ins NT gelaufen ist, aber du hast ja noch zustzlichen schutz davor   - so eine Trennebene ist sehr anschaulich, da kann man die ganzen Kabel/Pumpe usw schön verstecken


----------



## Bullnados (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ja das ist mir mit meinem NT auch passiert, waren zwar nur ein paar Tropen, aber lustig fand ich das nicht.Das blödste was mir mal passiert ist, ist das mir eine Beilagscheibe vom HKIV hinter die Abdeckung von meinem Sabertooth gefallen ist.
Folge:
Halbe Wakü ausgebaut und dann beschlossen, dass die Radis auch mal wieder saubergemacht werdne könnten und die Verschlauchung und Anordnung auch nicht das Wahre war.
"Neues" Projekt" 100€ ärmer xD


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Bin ja noch Noob, und so habe ich mich verhalten. 

Vorgestern ruft meine Frau von der Dienstreise an,  als ich gerade dabei war die Verschlauchung wg neuer Pumpe vorzunehmen. Und während ich so mit ihr per Freisprechen rede, weiter am PC werkel und ihr von meinem jüngsten Projekt erzähle, fragt sie, ob das mit Wasser und Elektronik so eine gute Idee sei. Ich  sofort interveniert und gemeint: "Alles ok. Wenn man ordentlich arbeitet, dann ist alles super easy. Außerdem sei so ein "bisschen" Wasser nicht gleich der Untergang.". 

Das Gespräch zog sich hin, und ich kam an den Punkt, wo ich dachte den Kreislauf zu befüllen. Also Wasser in den AGB, Rechner an und die Pumpe pumpt ratz fatz das Wasser weg. WoW!, dachte ich. Rechner aus, Wasser nachfüllen, Rechner an, Pumpe schlürft weiter. Das Wasser floss durch den GPU Block, durch einen 140er Radi, kam in den CPU Block und ergoß sich in einem nett aussehenden Bogen am CPU Auslass über den Speicher, floss an den RAM Slots nach unten, bedeckte die Grafikkarte, um dann weiter am Board entlang nach unten fließend im Bodes des Gehäuses zu landen. Ich hatte schlicht den Schlauch nicht am CPU Out angeschlossen...

Außer der Arbeit alles auseinanderbauen zu müssen und selbst unter den Kühlblechen des Mainboardes Wasser zu entfernen, ist nichts passiert. Ich bin jetzt um eine Erfahrung reicher und habe meine Lehre daraus gezogen:  Entweder man telefoniert mit seiner Frau ODER man befüllt eine Wakü!


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Das ist natürlich nicht schön... hoffe du hast alles wieder gut trocken bekommen ohne ein Schaden davon zu erhalten.
Sich ablenken lassen ist immer so eine Sache, aber wenn die Frau dran ist kenne ich es von mir früher als ich Beruflich unterwegs war und mit meiner Frau telefonierte.


----------



## JPio (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Einer der Gründe warum ich grundsätzlich alles aus der Hand lege... 
Mein Frauchen findet es zwar, nach all den Jahren, immer noch merkwürdig aber, besser ist's...

Hoffentlich ist ausser deinen Mühen nichts gravierendes passiert.

unterwegs vom SG 8+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Alles gut. Ich habe mir selbst den Beweis dafür angetreten, dass sowas nicht sofort den Rechnertod bedeutet. Ein bisschen Ernüchterung war schon dabei, denn ich musste echt unter den verschraubten Kühlkörpern des Boardes trocknen. Davor wollte die Kiste nicht starten.


----------



## Bullnados (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ja ja die lieben Frauen,
Deshalb immer schön ein zweites NT fürs befüllen nehmen.
man kann das Mainboard auch bei 70-100° in den Backofen legen


----------



## myst02 (3. August 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Hab vorgestern meine neue Graka eingebaut. Also Wasser ablassen, alte Graka ausbauen, neue rein und wieder befüllen. Wie immer hatte ich beim Befüllen das Luftloch auf der Oberseite vom AGB offen. 

Als die Wakü dann voll war und ich den PC starten wollte, ergoss sich ein ganzer Schwall Kühlflüssigkeit über meine Festplatten und den HUE+ Controller 
Ich hab vergessen, das Luftloch wieder zu schließen... 

Also schnell die HDDs und den Controller ausgebaut und getrocknet, ist zum Glück nichts passiert...

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Hmmm, bei mir kommt oben am AGB nichts raus wenn ich dazu das Gehäuse nicht kippen würde.
Wenn ich beim entlüften noch mit offenem AGB mein Gehäuse kippe muss ich aufpassen das da oben nichts raus kommt.

Befüllen tue ich anfangs auch etwas mehr, da der Wasserstand wenn alles an Luft raus kommt ehe noch etwas sinken wird.


----------



## riedochs (4. August 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Mein einziger Fail bis heute ist nicht einmal selbst verschuldet. Die Deppen bei Phobya (deswegen kommt mir dieser Ostblock Schrott nicht mehr in den PC) hatten unter der Entlüftungsschraube anstelle einer Flachdichtung einen O-Ring verbaut. Die Folge: Nach 8 Monaten ist dieser durch den Druck gerissen und hat mein gute Plextor CD-ROM und eine Festplatte mit in den Tod gerissen. Das ganze Elend wurde erst Sichtbar als sich das Wasser seinen Weg durch meinen Tower auf das Parkett gebahnt hatte.


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Hoffe das passiert bei meinem Phobya AGB nicht... 
Verbaut ist der mittlerweile seit Februar und bisher ist alles dicht, auch wenn ich den Rechner dazu hinlege.


----------



## Chukku (23. August 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Gestern war mal wieder ein wenig blöd:

Ich bin grad dabei, meinen Loop endlich fertigzustellen (die letzten 3 Glasrohre sind nach 3 Monaten Lieferzeit endlich angekommen) und hab bei der Gelegenheit gleich nochmal die Kühlblöcke komplett demontiert und von innen gereinigt.
Als alles soweit sauber und wieder trocken war, hab ich bei der Montage fein säuberlich alle 24 Innenseckskant Schrauben der beiden GPU Blöcke schön vorsichtig über Kreuz angezogen.. immer nur mit wenig Kraft und lieber die Komplette Runde 3 mal drehen, als einmal mit zu viel Kraft.. dauert zwar etwas länger, aber man will das schöne Plexi ja nicht beschädigen.

Nach 15 Minuten Schraubendrehen dann die Erkenntnis, dass die beiden Jetplates noch in der Schale neben den Kühlblöcken liegen...


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Mein Vorfall passt gut hier rein... denn bei meinem Umbau vor zwei Tagen ist was ganz doofes passiert. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Möchte nochmals auf mein Zwischenfall eingehen, wo mir diese Röhre beim befüllen abgesprungen ist. Muss noch anmerken das mir noch nie eine Röhre oder Schlauch beim befüllen des Loops abgesprungen ist. Ein Adapter oder Anschluss der defekt oder nicht richtig festgezogen ist schon, aber dann tropft es nur ein wenig.
> 
> Kann nur betonen bei solchen Arbeiten alles schön mit Küchenrollenpapier auszulegen, damit falls was sein sollte ein Teil davon aufgefangen wird.
> 
> ...


Mein Umbau und was es sich auf siech hat ist hier zu lesen: [Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

man man man , du hast aber auch manchmal Pech, erst die Graka abgeraucht , jetzt das  Naja Glück im Unglück trifft es ganz gut oder ?
Stell die vor du hättest die PSU Abdeckung wie bei vielen Gehäusen gelöchert, gibts ja sehr oft das diese komplett gelocht sind.. Dazu dann kein externes Netzteil und du hättest deutlich mehr Pech gehabt. Denn dann wäre vermutlich alles Wasser direkt nach unten durch die gelochte Abdeckung ins laufende Netzteil geflossen..
Huii da will ich gar nicht dran denken , gut , Sicherungen wären geflogen und weiter wohl nix passiert , aber am Rechner wäre dann vielleicht mehr kaputt gewesen zumal die GPU dann ja auch strom gehabt hätte, selbst bei gezogenen Kabel kriegt sie ja auch welchen über den pcie Slot.

Also kann man nur froh sein das man so ein externes Netzteil hat, damit ist es deutlich sicherer und einfacher  beim befüllen


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

War kein Netzteil verbaut und darunter befand sich noch nichts bis auf die Pumpe die eingebaut war, da ich noch mein Kabelmanagement nicht fertig hatte und nachdem mein Loop fertiggestellt war dieses erst zum Test befüllen wollte. Denn wäre was unter der Decke undicht gewesen hätte ich Netzteil und alle Kabeln wieder ausbauen können. Zudem komme ich sobald das Netzteil und die ganzen Kabeln sich mit darunter befinden nicht mehr richtig an die Leitungen der Pumpe dran und kann diese dann nicht gut auf Dichtigkeit und festen Sitz prüfen.

Wobei da wahrscheinlich nicht viel passiert wäre, denn destilliertes Wasser ist nicht leitend. Die Leitfähigkeit eines Stoffes oder Stoffgemisches hängt von der Verfügbarkeit beweglicher Ladungsträger ab. Dies können locker gebundene Elektronen wie beispielsweise in Metallen, aber auch Ionen oder delokalisierte Elektronen in organischen Molekülen sein, wie sie häufig durch mesomere Grenzstrukturen beschrieben werden. Reines, d.h. destilliertes oder demineralisiertes, Wasser hat zunächst einmal eine äußerst geringe Leitfähigkeit und wird deshalb gelegentlich schon als Nichtleiter betrachtet. Werden dem Wasser dagegen Salze, Säuren oder Basen hinzugefügt, die in wässriger Lösung freibewegliche Ionen freisetzen, steigt die Leitfähigkeit entsprechend an, und so hat Meerwasser beispielsweise eine höhere Leitfähigkeit als Süßwasser.

Was anderes ist wenn Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen wird und dann erneut befüllt wird, denn sobald die Kühlflüssigkeit eine Weile im Loop ist nimmt es Bestandteile aus den Materialien auf und wird wieder leitend. Normalerweise befülle ich dieselbe Kühlflüssigkeit erneut ein, aber in diesem Fall habe ich von der gelben Kühlflüssigkeit auf Farblos gewechselt und daher habe ich die alte Kühlflüssigkeit nicht mehr befüllt und stattdessen neues DP-Utra mit etwas destilliertes Wasser gemischt neu eingefüllt.

Meine Radiatoren und Kühlblöcke wurden deshalb zuvor auch extra mit destilliertem Wasser durchgespült damit keine Farbreste zurück bleiben.

Ganz davon abgesehen befülle und entlüfte ich kein System was unter Spannung steht, daher nutze ich auch ein externes Netzteil dazu. Nur in diesem Fall war das Netzteil auch nicht verbaut da ich groß was umgebaut habe und hierzu auch unterhalb der Zwischendecke an der Pumpe mit dran kommen musste.



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Also kann man nur froh sein das man so ein externes Netzteil hat, damit ist es deutlich sicherer und einfacher  beim befüllen


Und billiger bevor was abraucht, denn solange sich keine Spannung auf Elektrik befindet kannst das Zeug sogar in die Spülmaschine packen... 
Das externe Netzteil habe ich mir ja nicht Grundlos gekauft... 

EDIT:

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt bestand auch keine Gefahr, denn wie bereits geschrieben nimmt Hardware ohne Spannung kein Schaden. Gefährlich wird es nur dann wenn der Rechner eingeschaltet wird und Wasser hat die Eigenschaft sich in Ritzen und Spalten sehr lange aufzuhalten. In so einem Fall ist es normalerweise besser man lässt die Hardware 2-3 Tage zum trocknen ohne Spannung liegen.

Im übrigem habe ich ja erst vor kurzem ein neues Set von CableMod verbaut wo zwar alle Kabeln dazu ausgetauscht werden aber der 24 Pol Hauptkabel als Verlängerung bei liegt, da dieses am Netzteil fest verbaut ist. Durch diese Verlängerung ist nun mein Netzteil komplett modular und bekomme es innerhalb von nur 5min komplett ausgebaut. Da ich hierzu am Netzteil nur alle Kabeln abstecken muss und diese Verlängerung im hinterem Teil des Rechners trenne und dann das Netzteil nachdem ich die vier Schrauben dazu löse aus dem hinten Teil des Gehäuse entnehmen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Also dann....

Von paar Kleinigkeiten wie undichten Anschlüssen möchte ich gar nicht anfangen, das ist in der Anfangszeit das ein oder andere mal passiert, danke Alphacool.
Jedenfalls habe ich letztes Jahr 3 Grafikkarten verloren, schön war das nicht. 

Zuerst meine 1080ti Ftw3. Ich habe ja früher voller Dummheit mal Pvcschlauch verwendet, jedenfalls hat sich das eigentliche zu erwartende Problem eingestellt, davon wusste ich damals aber noch nichts. Fortsetzung der Geschichte war, dass ich irgendwann mal auf Epdm gewechselt habe, jedenfalls war da immer noch Sauerei im Kreislauf, ich also alles zerlegt und gereinigt. Der Gpukühler war danach dann im Testkreislauf undicht, ich also die Schrauben festgezogen. Danach musste ich beim Ek Support nach einem neuen Oberteil fragen, damit war der Block dann auch dicht.
Leider war das nicht das Ende. Offenbar habe ich irgendwann in der Vergangenheit mal ein-zwei Tropfen Wasser übersehen, als die Anschlüsse mal wieder undicht waren, jedenfalls hat ein Bauteil zu korrodieren angefangen (was ich auch nicht gesehen habe, wozu sollte man auch groß einen Blick auf einen abgelegenen Teil des Pcbs werfen?), was dann im Januar letzten Jahres die Karte gekillt hat. Die Karte wurde nach ein paar Monaten durch eine Radeon VII ersetzt.

Dann eine Rx480. Ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt Linux und eine Windowsvm zum Zocken benutzt (jetzt sinds wieder 2 Systeme), da brauchte Linux natürlich seine eigene Karte, während die 1080ti bei Windows ist. Da sie natürlich wassergekühlt sein muss, musste irgendeine halbwegs aktuelle, günstige Karte her, für die es einen Wasserblock gab. Das kurze Pcb war auch praktisch. Diese Karte ist sogar nicht durch die Wakü gestorben, sondern hat vermutlich die ein oder andere kaputte Lötstelle, oder was weiß ich. Irgendwann könnte ich sie mal backen.
Das ist im März passiert, wurde dann durch eine Vega56 Pulse ersetzt, aus den selben Gründen, warum es davor ne Rx480 war. 

Dann wurde ich durch eine neue Dienststelle zum Wochenendpendler, da brauchte ich natürlich ein Zweitsystem. Da ich schon seit geraumer Zeit mal Multigpu nutzen wollte, hab ich mir dann im Sommer 2 2080ti besorgt, die Radeon VII ist dann nach paar Monaten ins Zweitsystem gewandert.
Jedenfalls habe ich dann im November auf Hardtube umgebaut, dabei wurde eine meiner Karten dann außerplanmäßig geflutet (was dieses Mal sogar meine Dummheit war). Sie lief dann erstmal nicht mehr, hatte die Vm eben nur 1 laufende Karte. An Silvester kam ich dann dazu, die Karte mal durchzumessen und ausführlich zu testen, das Ergebnis war, dass sie nicht mal initialisiert wird. Da läuft einfach nichts, was nicht direkt ohne irgendwelche Schaltungen davor versorgt wird. Ohne Schaltplan kann man das fehlerhafte Bauteil dann auch nicht finden, so habe ich dann kurzerhand ne neue Karte besorgt. Garantie war dank anderem Bios natürlich weg. Falls einer ne Lösung weiß, her damit.

Das waren jetzt die harten Fälle, es gab aber noch paar andere kleinere Sachen. Ich habe mal einen Testkreislauf gebaut, weil ich eine vermeintlich undichte Stelle an einem Radiator finden wollte. Hat sich dann am Ende rausgestellt, es lag an dem im fertigen Loop darüberliegenden Radiator, durch den es auf den Radiator getropft hat (danke Alphacool). Jedenfalls bestand der Testkreislauf aus Agb, 2 DDCs, dem Radiator und einem Kugelhahn, um auch genug Druck auf den Radiator zu bekommen. Jedenfalls habe ich beim Befüllen primär auf den Agb geachtet und nicht auf den Rest, bis es dann zu meinen Füßen nass wurde. Ich hatte einen Dichtring bei den Pumpen vergessen 
Das gab dann ein nettes Alkoholbad über Nacht.

Abschließend sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass man beim Basteln regelmäßig lüften sollte. Nach 12 Stunden in einem ~25m² Raum ist man von den Dämpfen vom Löten, Flüssiggummi, Reinigungsalkohol und diverser anderer Chemikalien doch etwas benebelt. 

Aber was solls, irgendwo muss man ja sein Geld versenken, da ist man mit Wakü und Hardware noch ganz gut aufgehoben


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Habe heute von der Lochplatte was ich mir an der Seite aus Acryglas hergestellt habe die zwei Schrauben die drin waren entfernt, da ich heute schwarzes doppelseitiges Klebeband geliefert bekommen habe. Dadurch sieht man die Schrauben nicht mehr und es sieht viel besser aus. Dazu musste ich die Platte nochmal kurz rausnehmen und dahinter zwischen den alten Lochblech des Gehäuse war immer noch ganz leicht was feucht.

Gut das ist jetzt kein Elektrischer Bauteil und daher egal, aber wie bereits geschrieben kann sich Wasser in Ritzen und Spalten sehr lange aufhalten bis es trocknet.


----------



## Viking30k (1. März 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ich habe meine erste Wasserkühlung gebaut und 3 Pannen sind mir passiert 

1. War ein alphacool radiator dort dichtete der blindstopfen nicht ab und die ganze Suppe lief über meine Lüfter und ins Gehäuse war richtig viel. Alles zerlegt und sauber getrocknet kein Schaden entstanden 

2. Ein Schlauch fitting drehte sich durch den Druck vom Schlauch auf auch während dem Befüllen wieder nichts passiert dank einer ganzen Rolle zewa die ich im Gehäuse verteilt habe. 

3. Ein Schlauch falsch verlegt damit haben meine 2 Pumpen kein Wasser bekommen und liefen trocken und ich merkte es erst nicht auch hier ist nichts passiert und beide Pumpen Schnurren wie ein Kätzchen 

Mittlerweile läuft das System einwandfrei und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit

PS: bei einer Pumpe habe ich noch das pwm Signal gegrillt durch ein externes Netzteil und gleichzeitigen versuch das Signal am aquaero auszulesen


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Bei mir läuft dieser Netzteil mit der Aquastream Pumpe problemlos, mein Loop befülle ich immer mit diesem Netzteil.


----------



## Viking30k (2. März 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ja laut aquacomputer dürfte die d5 auch keinen Schaden erleiden durch das Netzteil man darf die Pumpe nur nicht am aquaero anschließen


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Habe mir damals das Netzteil auch gekauft um nicht ständig von meinem Netzteil alles abstecken zu müssen damit ich ihn überbrücken kann. Denn oft war ich dann zu faul dazu und habe dann einfach den Rechner normal gestartet. Irgendwann war es mir dann doch zu Gefährlich, denn das Netzteil kostete nur 17 Euro und wenn durch auslaufendes Wasser ein Schaden entsteht wird es viel mehr kosten.

Klappt soweit auch ganz gut und durch mein neues Kabelmanagment ist nun mein Netzteil auch voll Modular, so das ich es innerhalb von nur 2min komplett ausbauen kann. Früher war es nicht so einfach möglich da das Hauptkabel am Netzteil fest dran ist, aber durch das Cabelmod Set was ich verbaut habe wird dieses Kabel einfach verlängert und so kann ich es einfach hinter dem Rechner abstecken und bekomme das Netzteil so komplett schnell raus. Das Gehäuse ist auch in diesem Bereich gut gebaut worden, so das ich dazu nur 4 Schrauben lösen muss und kann das Netzteil von hinten raus nehmen.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. März 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Ja, das liegt am Netzteil. Das Ding gibt keine sauberen Spannungen aus und verbindet vermutlich den Nullleiter nicht mit Masse (das ist aber nur ne Theorie). Der Motorelektronik machen Spannungsschwankungen nichts aus, da hat man gewissen Spielraum, sofern Masse stabil wäre, würde die Regelung auch gehen. Da das nicht der Fall zu sein scheint, hat man plötzlich ungewollte elektrische Potenziale zwischen Pumpen- und Steuerungselektronik. Nicht schön. Das ist aber nur Theorie, ich hab keins von den Dingern zum untersuchen da. Und kein Oszi.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei da wahrscheinlich nicht viel passiert wäre, denn destilliertes Wasser ist nicht leitend. Die Leitfähigkeit eines Stoffes oder Stoffgemisches hängt von der Verfügbarkeit beweglicher Ladungsträger ab. Dies können locker gebundene Elektronen wie beispielsweise in Metallen, aber auch Ionen oder delokalisierte Elektronen in organischen Molekülen sein, wie sie häufig durch mesomere Grenzstrukturen beschrieben werden. Reines, d.h. destilliertes oder demineralisiertes, Wasser hat zunächst einmal eine äußerst geringe Leitfähigkeit und wird deshalb gelegentlich schon als Nichtleiter betrachtet. Werden dem Wasser dagegen Salze, Säuren oder Basen hinzugefügt, die in wässriger Lösung freibewegliche Ionen freisetzen, steigt die Leitfähigkeit entsprechend an, und so hat Meerwasser beispielsweise eine höhere Leitfähigkeit als Süßwasser.
> 
> Was anderes ist wenn Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen wird und dann erneut befüllt wird, denn sobald die Kühlflüssigkeit eine Weile im Loop ist nimmt es Bestandteile aus den Materialien auf und wird wieder leitend. Normalerweise befülle ich dieselbe Kühlflüssigkeit erneut ein, aber in diesem Fall habe ich von der gelben Kühlflüssigkeit auf Farblos gewechselt und daher habe ich die alte Kühlflüssigkeit nicht mehr befüllt und stattdessen neues DP-Utra mit etwas destilliertes Wasser gemischt neu eingefüllt.



Der Staub und Dreck in einem Netzteil dürfte durchfließendes Wasser stärker leitend machen als die Ionenaufnahme in vielen Wasserkreisläufen. (Kühlflüssigkeit ist ein anderes Thema, da gab es zumindest früher auch Zusätze, die die Leitfähigkeit deutlich angehoben haben.) Allerdings gibt es auch einen Unterschied zwischen "leitend" und "gut leitend". Wenn es reicht um die Sicherheitsschaltungen des Netzteils auszulösen, aber nicht um schädigende Ströme an die falsche Stelle fließen zu lassen, muss auch im scheinbaren GAU keine Katastrophe folgen – ganz abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Netzeile mit Lüfter nach unten und einem geschlossenen Metallgehäuse nach oben eingebaut werden.


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2020)

*AW: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...*

Richtig, mein Netzteil ist nach unten her eingebaut und so oben auch komplett geschlossen.

Ganz davon abgesehen war das Netzteil zu dem Zeitpunkt als die Röhre raus rutschte noch nicht mal verbaut. Daher befand sich unter der Zwischendecke nur die Aquastream Pumpe und selbst die Kabeln hingen großteils noch seitlich aus dem Rechner. Mit meinem Umbau war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur soweit fertig das ich den Loop (zum Test) befüllen konnte. Der ganze Kabelsalat hing daher noch raus und musste noch sauber verlegt und fest gemacht werden.

Das Netzteil musste ich auch ausbauen da ich sonst unter der Decke nicht an die Pumpe und dessen Loop dran komme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wasserkühlung befülle und entlüfte ich daher mit diesem externen Netzteil.
Klappt so mit der Aquastream Ultimate ganz gut. Muss nur ein Adapter von Molex zu SATA dran machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2021)

Anfang dieses Jahren war es bei mir wieder so weit, aber ich möchte anmerken das es nichts mit Unkenntnis was zu tun hatte, sondern eher was mit Unvorsichtigkeit und mir nicht die nötige Zeit dazuzunehmen. Kurz gesagt, weil ich keine Lust hatte einiges erneut detaillierter zerlegen zu müssen. Was mich am Ende sehr viel mehr Arbeit und Geld gekostet hat.

Fazit zum Anfang... nehmt euch die Zeit um einiges gut und problemlos umbauen zu können, denn wie in meinem nachfolgenden Beitrag kostet alles am Ende viel mehr Zeit und Geld.


----------

